# RedHead Bone Dry rubber boots



## crucible02 (Sep 13, 2012)

Was given a gift card to Bass Pro for my birthday recently an just purchased a pair of the Redhead Bone Dry rubber boots with the 400 gram Thinsulate.

I love them so far and I know its usually a good idea to ask questions like this before buying them but have any of you ever worn them and did they work out pretty well?

I hunt mostly in South Georgia so 400 gram should be fine and when I go to North Georgia to hunt with my father-in-law, i'll wear thick wool socks and toe warmers or my 8" Bean boots.

Just wondering how they worked out for those who have owned them.


----------



## Woods'nWater (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a pair for about three seasons. A little bulky and heavy buy overall seemed to work well for the price. About two seasons in, the began cracking on top of the foot section and were no longer waterproof. I switched to under armour HAW boots and I like them way better. But they did coat about twice as much as the redheads.


----------



## marknga (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a pair and they have served me well... good, comfortable boot for the money. Kept my feet dry. They are starting to crack around the heel but that is mainly because I use my trailer ball/hitch as a boot puller.


----------

